# Photography section?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

It is right here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/

roud:


----------



## original kuhli (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the goal might be a place to talk about photography techniques and how to actually get the quality of photo everyone is after. Results are good but the photos don't take themselves...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

There are many good places to talk about photography, and even photography specific to aquariums. Too many forums can make a board really hard to maneuver.

Nobody will beat you up for sharing your photographic tips and techniques or asking relevant questions or opinions for your image in the photo album section.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

Are we not *A*llowed to mention that s*P*ecific site where the main *F*ocus is photography specific to aquariums?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Of course you are welcome to post links. One of the mods even has/had a clickable link in his signature.

I have to admit that I forgot the URL :redface: :icon_redf


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

C'mon Joseph, just say it!  I know you want to!


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

ILL DO IT!

Aquatic-Photography Forums


----------

